
50 percent of people don't trust finance companies, new study finds - gangstercoder
https://www.forbes.com/sites/brianroberts/2018/04/06/finance-company-trust-report/#1fcdc08b7c70
======
gangstercoder
I wouldn't trust 50% of the population to calculate a tip on a restaurant tab
with a calculator for me, let alone seek any kind of financial advice from
them. Shit crazy son.

